# Sydney 27rls Slide Problem



## maple_leaf_m27 (Oct 21, 2007)

The dinette slide on our 2006 Sydney 27RLS won't retract. I've searched on here to find out how to manually retract the slide with no luck. No specific directions for our trailer could be located. I will look under the sofa as suggested in other posts. If anyone has specific directions for this trailer they are greatly appreciated. I also noticed what appears to be the slide hydraulic cylinder is "rubbing" against the hole in the frame as someone else posted on here.

Once I get the slide retracted the trailer will be going in to the dealers for repairs.

The owners manual supplied isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On my 31FQBHS, I recieved a crank for it and the location was on the opp side of the slide, near the rear axle. Mine has a opening cut in the belly and then tie wrapped to keep it closed. I ve never done mine tho.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome
One thing you can check if you have no power at the switch (not even any noise if you try to extend it past open) on the frame next to the battery is a white ground wire from the trailer (not the battery lead) that is grounded on the frame along with two automotive style breakers(check them for corrosion as well). I have had two Outbacks with slide problems and both were the white wire broke off the frame becuase the screw was tightened to far.

Good Luck

John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Make sure the fuse hasn't blown. There should be a 12 volt fuse for the slide, I don't remember the amperage though.
Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Have you looked under the dinette seats? I think that was where mine was in my 27RSDS, along with the crank for it. Is it still under warranty? Do you have extended warranty? If still under warranty, the dealership will have to send someone out to you (mobile service) at their expense to fix it so it can be moved. Try to think where the motor noise seemed to come from when the slide DID work, but it should be in your manual, or you can call the dealership to find out.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Maple leaf,

Don't know about the slide, but wanted to say - Welcome!


----------



## maple_leaf_m27 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Maple leaf,
> 
> Don't know about the slide, but wanted to say - Welcome!


Thanks for the welcome...


----------



## maple_leaf_m27 (Oct 21, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> On my 31FQBHS, I recieved a crank for it and the location was on the opp side of the slide, near the rear axle. Mine has a opening cut in the belly and then tie wrapped to keep it closed. I ve never done mine tho.


would these be located on the front of the trailer frame by where the battery is located? I did check and there are some terminals there, but not sure if they are breakers or not? The slide makes no noise what so ever. it doesn't matter whether the slide is being retracted or extended.


----------



## maple_leaf_m27 (Oct 21, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Have you looked under the dinette seats? I think that was where mine was in my 27RSDS, along with the crank for it. Is it still under warranty? Do you have extended warranty? If still under warranty, the dealership will have to send someone out to you (mobile service) at their expense to fix it so it can be moved. Try to think where the motor noise seemed to come from when the slide DID work, but it should be in your manual, or you can call the dealership to find out.
> Good luck!
> Darlene


Trailer is out of warranty, but I have reported trouble witht the slide before. They sent someone out and he managed to get it retracted. I know it's not under the dinette seats because it's a dinette slide and there is nothing under the dinette except the slide mechanisms.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Since you have a hydraulic slide and not electric, you will not have a crank handle. You will need a cordless drill (or screwdriver or ratchet wrench) and a standard hex bit. If you can find the slide motor (this is where you add automatic transmission fluid to a tank so maybe this is what you saw under the dinette), there will be a sticker on the end that has to be removed to expose the coupler. Just insert the hex bit into the coupler and run it in reverse to retract the slide. I am reading all this in the Lippert hydraulic slide out system manual that was included in my info packet on pg 6. It doesn't say where to look for the motor though. I have an electric slide on mine so what I am telling you is just from reading that manual. If you still have your manual, there are pictures to look at. I hope this helps.









PS. You definitely need to talk to your dealer about the hydraulic cylinder rubbing though. It _should_ be covered under warranty even though yours is expired.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.

PPS. The manual also said that most electrical problems were from a loose ground wire.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

If you look through the rear step's you will see a hole in the main frame . Look in there with a flashlight and you will see the manual crank shaft. If you did not receive a tool for this Keystone customer service will probably send one to you.

Rick


----------



## maple_leaf_m27 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the information to all. I've been away for a while. I'm going to try the ideas suggested here and report back on how things work out.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

One other thing, are you sure your slide is hydraulic? If it is they made a big change with the 07's. Ours is electric motor driven with rack and pinion.

Rick


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

maple_leaf_m27 said:


> Have you looked under the dinette seats? I think that was where mine was in my 27RSDS, along with the crank for it. Is it still under warranty? Do you have extended warranty? If still under warranty, the dealership will have to send someone out to you (mobile service) at their expense to fix it so it can be moved. Try to think where the motor noise seemed to come from when the slide DID work, but it should be in your manual, or you can call the dealership to find out.
> Good luck!
> Darlene


Trailer is out of warranty, but I have reported trouble witht the slide before. They sent someone out and he managed to get it retracted. I know it's not under the dinette seats because it's a dinette slide and there is nothing under the dinette except the slide mechanisms.
[/quote]
If you had a problem with it while it was in warranty, and there was a repair report done on it, they may still cover it. You can always try. It never hurts to try!!
Darlene


----------



## maple_leaf_m27 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's the update on my slide for all those with this model or just curious. I was successful in manually retracting it but with great difficulty. It is electric with rack and pinion. The manual drive is only accessable underneath the trailer through a hole cut in the belly pan. A rachet with an extension and universal joint was required. A cordless drill didn't have enough guts to drive it. There is no access that I could see under the sofa and there is no hole under the rear stair for the manual drive, although if there was a hole, the manual crank would be accessible. I will be contacting Outback regarding this obvious deficiency in design or construction of this model. The problem of the slide not driving under motor will have to wait until spring as the trailer is winterized and locked in storage.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

maple_leaf_m27 said:


> Here's the update on my slide for all those with this model or just curious. I was successful in manually retracting it but with great difficulty. It is electric with rack and pinion. The manual drive is only accessable underneath the trailer through a hole cut in the belly pan. A rachet with an extension and universal joint was required. A cordless drill didn't have enough guts to drive it. There is no access that I could see under the sofa and there is no hole under the rear stair for the manual drive, although if there was a hole, the manual crank would be accessible. I will be contacting Outback regarding this obvious deficiency in design or construction of this model. The problem of the slide not driving under motor will have to wait until spring as the trailer is winterized and locked in storage.


Well I just went out in the dark and snapped a picture of the access hole in the side of the frame behind the rear steep http://picasaweb.google.com/fspieg/TrailerGeneral20071030. I tried this yesterday. I thought a tool was included for doing this but was wrong. What I have is the tool for the scissors jacks which I have never used. Used a 24 in long 3/8 extension with a 5/8 socket. Due to having the winter cover on I only moved the slide about an inch. You are right it's not easy and I doubt a drill will do it but it did move. I do have the Lippert manual (.pdf) with instructions and pictures of how it functions. I would be happy to send. If you want it send me a pm with your email address. I agree a call to Keystone is in order.

Rick


----------



## maple_leaf_m27 (Oct 21, 2007)

fspieg said:


> Here's the update on my slide for all those with this model or just curious. I was successful in manually retracting it but with great difficulty. It is electric with rack and pinion. The manual drive is only accessable underneath the trailer through a hole cut in the belly pan. A rachet with an extension and universal joint was required. A cordless drill didn't have enough guts to drive it. There is no access that I could see under the sofa and there is no hole under the rear stair for the manual drive, although if there was a hole, the manual crank would be accessible. I will be contacting Outback regarding this obvious deficiency in design or construction of this model. The problem of the slide not driving under motor will have to wait until spring as the trailer is winterized and locked in storage.


Well I just went out in the dark and snapped a picture of the access hole in the side of the frame behind the rear steep http://picasaweb.google.com/fspieg/TrailerGeneral20071030. I tried this yesterday. I thought a tool was included for doing this but was wrong. What I have is the tool for the scissors jacks which I have never used. Used a 24 in long 3/8 extension with a 5/8 socket. Due to having the winter cover on I only moved the slide about an inch. You are right it's not easy and I doubt a drill will do it but it did move. I do have the Lippert manual (.pdf) with instructions and pictures of how it functions. I would be happy to send. If you want it send me a pm with your email address. I agree a call to Keystone is in order.

Rick
[/quote]

It would have been too smart to make the scissors jack tool fit the manual slide drive nut. I have the Lippert manual but it says reference your trailer manual for details on where this manual drive nut is located. Of course, the Outback manual says check the manual for the slide manufacturer.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

maple_leaf_m27 said:


> Here's the update on my slide for all those with this model or just curious. I was successful in manually retracting it but with great difficulty. It is electric with rack and pinion. The manual drive is only accessable underneath the trailer through a hole cut in the belly pan. A rachet with an extension and universal joint was required. A cordless drill didn't have enough guts to drive it. There is no access that I could see under the sofa and there is no hole under the rear stair for the manual drive, although if there was a hole, the manual crank would be accessible. I will be contacting Outback regarding this obvious deficiency in design or construction of this model. The problem of the slide not driving under motor will have to wait until spring as the trailer is winterized and locked in storage.


Well I just went out in the dark and snapped a picture of the access hole in the side of the frame behind the rear steep http://picasaweb.google.com/fspieg/TrailerGeneral20071030. I tried this yesterday. I thought a tool was included for doing this but was wrong. What I have is the tool for the scissors jacks which I have never used. Used a 24 in long 3/8 extension with a 5/8 socket. Due to having the winter cover on I only moved the slide about an inch. You are right it's not easy and I doubt a drill will do it but it did move. I do have the Lippert manual (.pdf) with instructions and pictures of how it functions. I would be happy to send. If you want it send me a pm with your email address. I agree a call to Keystone is in order.

Rick
[/quote]

It would have been too smart to make the scissors jack tool fit the manual slide drive nut. I have the Lippert manual but it says reference your trailer manual for details on where this manual drive nut is located. Of course, the Outback manual says check the manual for the slide manufacturer.








[/quote]

I here you on commonality and making things simple. One last thing you might check before taking back to the dealer is the auto resetting circuit breaker located on the tongue. Had to replace ours because the slide was acting sluggish and the lights were dim. These things are not water tight and was badly corroded inside. You can get these at auto parts stores for about $3.00. When I get a chance I'm going to put all of the frame mounted electrical stuff in a weather tight box. Just a thought.


----------

